#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Tales From Korea:

## BaitongBoy

I was responding to a fellow member's request for info on Korea when I realized a thread might be better...

I was there for one year at the same time Korea co-hosted the World Cup with Japan, 2002...

It was interesting because the preliminary warm-up matches were being played and I was walking through the airport when a huge crowd of people raced across the floor, and I thought WTF?...Turns out Korea had scored a goal and the place went nuts with them yelling and rushing towards the TV screens...And this was just a warm-up friendly before the tournament began...

That was the first experience I had of how fierce a pride these people have...And I hadn't even left the airport...

I enjoyed Korea very much, travelling throughout most of the country, including Jeju Island (The Hawaii of the Orient)...I lived in Pohang City which had a population of around 600,000 at that time...This is the home of Posco Steel, and the whole city is built around it...

I enjoyed the food in Korea more than in any other Asian country...And I ate almost everything, everywhere...I was lucky to have a very good friend who took me to different restaurants in different areas every weekend...

I met her at a tiny Information Booth down by the beach where the Ferry Terminal is...I was asking how to get somewhere (go figure), and she said, "I will take you there tomorrow."...So, I thought, what a fooking country and what an info booth...Still, I wondered WTF was gonna run the booth while we were off galavanting across the country...And should I bring a condom?...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Looking forward to the next chapter :Smile:

----------


## Black Heart

Any pics, OP?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^I...I...I've never posted a pic...Wish I could, but the laptop's bugged out now, and I don't have the time to figure it out...

----------


## Latindancer

Some Korean men used to be known for putting down their heads and just charging through crowds.
I met a guy once who taught there and for his entertainment some Saturday afternoons, he'd have a few beers overlooking a large hotel.

 He'd be guaranteed 2 or 3 Koreans charging smack bang into a certain plate glass window  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Sounds fooking bizarre...Wonder, was it staged?...Heh...

Like those bars where you can throw the dwarf into a wall...

I think the SPCA, or somewhat, have intervened, there...

----------


## billy the kid

spent over a year in s.korea in gwang ju and on the south coast
where the grub was delicious
do miss the kim chi along with all the fish dishes and raw fish.
top apartment free, with wifi, tele,cooker, fridge, big bed and great shower.
would go back tomorrow.
a friend in gwang ju must have had the finest record collection in asia in his bar.
great memories from really nice people.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I took a trip during Chuseok, the famous Korean holiday...We went to Ullongo Island (sp) off the east coast of Korea, a couple of hours of fast ferry, I believe - the same type that would take you south to Japan...

"Chuseok is a major harvest festival and a three-day holiday in Korea celebrated on the 15th day of the 8th month of the lunar calendar. Like many other harvest festivals around the world, it is held around the Autumn Equinox."

Problem was, Jennifer got drunk the night before and had a fierce hangover, but at least she was up early when the taxi arrived at her door...

But the ferry was entirely enclosed, so there was no fresh air, and she puked the whole way there, swearing to fly home from a rugged island with no airport...

Woke up in a whole new world when we hit the pier and walked up the slight hill on the way to village central...

We were met by Porky Pig, the village cop, I shit you not, come dancing down the hill towards us, asking for Jennifer...About seven feet tall, big bulbous Porky head and dressed as a copper in his blue uniform...

I laughed so hard I thought I'd never make it to the hotel...

Jennifer had booked the rooms, so this was our welcoming party...Anyhow, there was a congo line of travellers following Porky, the pied pig of Ullongo...Was like a jungle story...

It was refreshing to step back in time a bit and enjoy the quieter pace of the island which is famous for its cuttlefish, and this was "harvest" time...All along the road were scaffolds of cuttlefish hanging, drying, curing in the sun...Thousands upon thousands of them...And at night you could barely see the lights way out, past the edge of the horizon, of the fishing boats pulling them in by the tons...They string powerful lights down the middle of the deck to attract the squid, so they can be seen for miles at night, and it's a pretty sight...Then you can meet them at the dock if you're up early in the morning...

I remember somehow walking with a group of tourists looking for a place to eat...Don't know why I was with them, but I think we just met on the street and they were hungry, too...But the places were closed for Chuseok...Then this Korean guy opened his restaurant to us, so we shared the feast with his family...Boy, let me tell you, that was some meal...Must've been a few dozen different dishes spread out everywhere...

Whenever you eat in Korea, you are served with an array of dishes before you even start...Kimchi, for sure, and it's a food you will never forget...They figured it even prevented AIDS, if you wanna believe it...

Anyhow, eating is a huge part of the Korean culture...

They have a saying: "Even Diamond Mountain can wait until after dinner."...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

BB is that the end of your korea thread was looking forward to more.

----------


## thaimeme

Speaking of Korea, what's become of Betty.
He's fallen off the face of the earth.
Couple months going now.
Miss his input and strong perspectives.

Was he jailed/miserabled?
Or....just sick of the shit here?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

He missed the Politics and news threads.

----------


## thaimeme

> He missed the Politics and news threads.


Indeed - especially Thailand news/politics.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> BB is that the end of your korea thread was looking forward to more.


Cheers, HH...There's more...If I can find the time...Maybe others can add from their own experiences...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

My experiences in SK are in my backbacking days and about women and smuggling :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Speaking of Korea, what's become of Betty.
> He's fallen off the face of the earth.
> Couple months going now.
> Miss his input and strong perspectives.


Yeah, I hope he returns, soon...He adds a great deal to the forum and would be good on this thread...

----------


## Dillinger

> There's more...If I can find the time


 :rofl:  You're on here more often than Jeff and Willy :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> My experiences in SK are in my backbacking days and about women and smuggling


Fook...Why are you waiting for me?...Let's hear about it...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> You're on here more often than Jeff and Willy


Heh...Fair enough, but then I would have to stay even longer...And I've gotten a lot busier, lately...

----------


## Dillinger

get on with it  :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Will do when I'm finished working, people keep disturbing me whilst I'm on TD. :Smile: 




> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> My experiences in SK are in my backbacking days and about women and smuggling
> 
> 
> Fook...Why are you waiting for me?...Let's hear about it...

----------


## terry57

> Or....just sick of the shit here?




You mean,  he was sick of your shit here Jeff.  

Jesus you wank on at times eh. 

Who cares anyway ,  Your girlfriend Betty was a Political fookin nutcase. ?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terry be nice now :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Betty was a very good poster but when he let that Political shit get the better of him he was fuked.     :spam2:

----------


## BaitongBoy

"Bonnie" was about 25 years old, a beautiful girl from the country who came to the city to work...Shy and quiet, she had that natural freshness that required no make-up...Truly, a sweetheart of a girl...

Imagine my surprise when she asked me, one day, to explain some of the "coarser" words and sayings in the English language...

I couldn't help laughing when she wanted to know that her vagina was a cnut and that intercourse was fucking, as well as communicating, and so on...

I had her repeating after me, "Pussy...poo-see..." And she'd point to her "twat" and repeat that word, as well...

I mean, there was no way that I was going to instigate that conversation because she was truly a proper young doll, but she kept pushing me to learn more, so it got crazy...

And it was hard to keep the horn down when we were face to face and she was repeating, "Fuck my pussy, hard"...And keeping a perfectly straight face...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I used to love the Soju, had some real good nights on that.

----------


## billy the kid

> had some real good nights on that.


and you remember  !!   

i'd have a blank sheet in the morning,,   it was nice a nice drink though.

never once saw a fight or bad argument. always ended jolly.

----------

